# PROJECT: Caiman tegu enclosure 12x18x18ft



## Renske (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my boyfriend live in the Netherlands. We have a group of Caiman lizards who we keep with a couple of Sailfin dragons (Hydrosaurus weberi). 
Here some pictures of the caiman lizards and sailfin dragons and the enclosure they are in now:


----------



## Renske (Sep 28, 2013)

We want to make a bigger enclosure for a very big group of caiman lizards. The enclosure will be 18ft high at the bottom 12x18ft and in top 9x9ft. 





This is what you see now if you stand on the bottom of the enclosure and look up.





One side of the wall 9ft from the top. 










Not finsihed yet...





Other side of the room.

























We make a removable roof with plastic foil with 80% transmission of uvb from outside. On hot days we push a button and the roof will roll aside and the caiman lizards will have 100% uv.


----------



## Renske (Sep 30, 2013)

The roof is don now. Only finish some last things and then it wil be removable.


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 30, 2013)

holy shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

where do you learn how to do this lol


----------



## Renske (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you! 
We just make it up. We look at what we think is nice and make it like we think it would be made. The vines on the walls we discoverd our selfs how to make it.


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to be a lizard and live there!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks expensive! But very nice


----------



## Renske (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks. Its less expencive then you think. Its just a massive amount of work. Realy hard work.
The last 2 weeks we did a lot of work that you can not realy see. So updates have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Mikey B (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! That's all I can say. Can't wait to see it completely finished. Awesome job.


----------



## Marcvptegu (Nov 6, 2013)

Amazing!!!! It looks like the wild. 

How did you make the vines?


----------



## Renske (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks guys 
Here some pictures of them I made in their enclosure they are in now. Just love those faces.


----------



## Renske (Nov 6, 2013)

Marcvptegu said:


> How did you make the vines?


We made them of ropes with cement over it.


----------



## Renske (Nov 15, 2013)

Here some pictures of last week working.




Jan paul my boy friend resting after we did some realy hard work





I finished the cave/tunnel to the basement.





My boyfriend finished the water installation.





This wil be the part wher you can sit and on the wall looking at the water. It will be 3ft deep.





This is also the 3ft deep part where you can look trought the tunnel to the other side where its 4ft deep.
We hoop to finish the floorheating in the bottom of the pond this weekend.


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow great job as always your animals must be the happiest on earth


----------



## Renske (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks! Here some new update pictures. The white pipes are floor heating. They will be heating te water to 25/30 Celcius.


----------



## Josh (Nov 19, 2013)

What a project! Fantastic work! I love seeing the progress you two have made!


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 6, 2014)

Thats like a mini house, very nice.


----------

